# New Free Online Magazine on Combat/SD Applications in traditional MAs



## Ninjamom (Mar 29, 2008)

I found a new Martial Arts magazine that started just this month, available for unlimited free downloading online HERE. 

The magazine, 'Jissen' (Japanese for 'real combat'), looks at traditional MAs and their applications in real street-fighting encounters. The magazine is mostly karate-based, although the first issue already includes at least one article on applications from taekwondo. Authors include Ian Abernathy, Lawrence Kane, and Kris Wilder, all among the 'patron saints' of the modern move to re-establish 'bunkai' in traditional arts and understanding of kata.

The first issue includes several good articles dealing with 'reverse engineering' of applications from kata, 'rules' for interpreting the intent of kata techniques, and offensive applications of basic motions in traditional MA systems. All of these topics have come up repeatedly in recent threads here on MT, so I thought this magazine might be of general interest to the forum members.

Be forewarned: spaces between articles are laden with copious adds for each author's newest book/DVD on similar topics.

Enjoy!


----------



## exile (Mar 29, 2008)

Yup, I saw the promo for this in Iain Abernethy's newsletter, which I subscribe to. This is really the public face of the British Combat Association (and friends)'s take on TMA forms. The people involved are really good.



Ninjamom said:


> Be forewarned: spaces between articles are laden with copious adds for each author's newest book/DVD on similar topics.



Eventually I realized something about IA's site and other BCA type sites: these guys have a very innovative way of making a living as professional MA instructors and researchers. They produce a lot of high quality work, essentially let you have download it for free, and hope that you'll be intrigued by their take on things like MA strategy/tactics, bunkai, and all the rest to buy their formally published books and instructional/analytic DVDs. I have to say, it worked with mean start to experiment on your own using similar analytic methods to come up with interesting concealed application that you then, of course, have to pressure test: not everything that looks too good to be false actually works in practice. It's the method of analysis which is so valuable: teaching you to picture the use of the 'literal' interpretation of a given pattern sequence in an actual violent conflict and assess its (im)practicality, and then trying to see how to construe the sequence so that it makes sense under realistic conditions (i.e., with a very hostile someone who isn't going cooperate with you even a little bit ). That's the kind of thing that the articles in the mag show you as well. It's true, the more you get into it, the better a customer you'll be for the DVDs and other stuff you have to buy in order to see their most extensive coverage of these matters... but that's all with me!

Thanks for the head-up on this, NjM!


----------



## SageGhost83 (May 27, 2008)

I downloaded it, and it is awesome! I look forward to purchasing IA's works on the TMA bunkai.


----------



## Tez3 (May 28, 2008)

SageGhost83 said:


> I downloaded it, and it is awesome! I look forward to purchasing IA's works on the TMA bunkai.


 
I guarantee you won't regret buying it! the sevice is very good too, I has a slight problem with my order, Ian's wife phoned me up and after we'd sorted it settled down to a chat, brilliant. Fast friendly service and really good information when the DVDs arrived.  
As far as the ads in the magazine are concerned, it's a good way to make the magazine free to us so I don't mind. I just print off the pages of the articles for the club. It is commercial but they offer good value for money so it works for everyone. How lovely to be able to earn your living doing something you love!


----------



## terryl965 (May 28, 2008)

Yes it looks like a great magizine, I need to finish reading all of it and go from there. I hope it does not start off great and then change like some others, I will not mention.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 28, 2008)

Thanks, NinjaMom!


----------

